# cats are scratching my tree trunks



## cajunlady999 (Mar 13, 2010)

My neighbor has 2 outdoor cats and they are scratching the bark from both of our weeping willow trees. What can we do to stop them without harming the trees or the cats? 
We have elm,oak,maple and other assorted trees and they don't scratch these; only the willows. 
Thanks for your time and have a nice day. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You can put tree wrap on the trunk, or put up a netting around the trunk so that they can't get to the tree to harm it. They are often used to protect a tree from deer, but it should work for kitties too.


----------



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know how well this will work but I heard it works alright in keeping kitties from scratching indoor items, maybe it will work for the trees. It is basically double sided tape, cats don't like feeling the adhesive material on their paws. They have some brand names like Sticky Paws. Or maybe just good 'ol duct tape wrapped on itself.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Put a chicken-wire ring around the base of the tree to a height of at least three feet. You want it to be just a bit larger circumference* than the trunk so it doesn't bind the tree as it grows. If the cat tries to reach the trunk it will encounter the chicken wire, which will sort of rock and tip around the tree and they can't get any purchase on the bark through the moving chicken wire barrier.

*make the circle of wire around the trunk big enough for you to fit your arm between the trunk and wire when you stretch/pull the wire to one side.


----------



## cajunlady999 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas and quick response. I will give them a try. Thanks again to all of you and have a nice weekend.
You've all been a great help.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You are welcome, and come back to let us know what you used and how what you tried did (or didn't) work. 

I wish I'd done something to protect my Royal Paulownia Tomentosa tree from my horse. That young filly *girdled* it by eating all the bark off it. :evil: 
My tree was only 3-4yrs old and about 16' tall when she killed it. 
I will get some more and plant them *outside* the horse corral.


----------

